# Will my RBP's eat cichlid food?



## Drullexx (Oct 26, 2006)

I've got a large bag of cichlid food left over from an Oscar who wasn't doing very well I returned to my pet store.

Can my red bellies eat it? I'm sure they "WILL" eat it, but is it safe?

I assume so, but wanted to ask just incase.

Thanks.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

yes...you red can eat the cichlid food i wouldnt let it live on that food... i think you should go out and get some shrimp or smelt something along those line as well.

G/L and welcome to P-fury


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine used to eat cichlid stick but theyre too big to bother with them now.
Meat only these days


----------



## Drullexx (Oct 26, 2006)

I don't intend on it being their only food source, just would like to use them up rather than not









Thanks guys.


----------



## mykil73g (Aug 28, 2004)

just try it.. i was suprised mine ate a bunch of stuff i thought they wouldnt. ocean nutritions formula two, those hikari sinking carnivore pellets and floating carnivore pellets.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

yes...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> yes...


yea....very good for them....and rich with vitemins and protein :nod:


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

My guys ate Trout feed Pellets...
Bad idea, they crapped diarrhea for 3days straight...


----------

